# Hate Cats :@



## pakistan (Jun 8, 2011)

Isn't There Any Remedy Against Cats, Aren't There Any Repellents For Cats, I Just Hate Cats Took My Two Pigeons Away I Just Hate Them

Aren't There An Repellents Like Sum Thing We Can Hang On The Places It Comes From,so That They Are Repelled By It?


----------



## pakistan (Jun 8, 2011)

People We Need To Get Our Minds Together And Devise Smthing That Repels These Damn Cats

M Totally Broken By The Fact That I Lost Two Birds To A Damn Cat


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Dog?. .


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I use a live trap and I have a cat that has gone past my live trap 3 days in a row. I would prefer to relocate it, but I will not loose any more. I think this cat climbs up my door and unhooks the latch that is the only way in. GRRR


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

pakistan said:


> Isn't There Any Remedy Against Cats, Aren't There Any Repellents For Cats, I Just Hate Cats Took My Two Pigeons Away I Just Hate Them
> 
> Aren't There An Repellents Like Sum Thing We Can Hang On The Places It Comes From,so That They Are Repelled By It?


How did the cat get to your birds?

Did you see it?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Maybe you should breed some mice? =]


----------



## pakistan (Jun 8, 2011)

i have four cages,i usually let my birds out in the afternoon, 
there they were having anice team eating,the cat climbed up the tree and into my gallery like a flash it ran and slipped....i hate them


----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a cat get in once, didn't get any birds but let's say he won't be coming back.
Dog is my best defense. Also I have 7ft high zincalume fence around my house so if they get in they can't get out of the yard


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Some hate citrus--but it only works on half the cats I know. Those who hate the smell REALLY hate it, though. 

Some cats also dislike sharper rocks on their feet--it annoys their pawpads. 

None of this is 100% against a hungry animal, though. 

Make your loft into a fortress is about all you can do that will probably keep everything out.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Cat always returns.... & they also know the rite time to come. 
They are brilliant.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

A dog works well if you have one, live trap is good but they eventually figure it out.I use all three methods but The best method is to watch whenever your birds are out. I am sorry for your loss that always hurts to lose birds.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Libis said:


> Some hate citrus--but it only works on half the cats I know. Those who hate the smell REALLY hate it, though.
> 
> Some cats also dislike sharper rocks on their feet--it annoys their pawpads.
> 
> ...


Yep, orange or lemon peel can keep them away, but they normally find another way round or over it, and once it dries out it needs to be replaced.
You can also buy "cat pepper" which you can sprinkle along the paths they normally take (not to be confused with "cat-nip" which nearly all cats love)


----------



## pakistan (Jun 8, 2011)

i just hate them HATE THEM

they took two of my females...i bought new females the very day as the males were in a state of shock and looked visibly disturbed,they started flying here and there making voics to call the females,its a soryy sight to see them act like this...i just hate the damn cats...darn them...

now ive kept the males with the respective hens so tat they bond together....so far so good....lets hope they get bonded real soon


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Yep, orange or lemon peel can keep them away, but they normally find another way round or over it, and once it dries out it needs to be replaced.
> You can also buy "cat pepper" which you can sprinkle along the paths they normally take (not to be confused with "cat-nip" which nearly all cats love)


One of my house cats is too stubborn and goes right past/through citrus, but the other wrinkles his nose and runs away from it.

Another thing that they hate is roughed up sheets of aluminum foil or anything else that's uncomfortable for soft paw pads.


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

I work at Home Depot and we sell cat repellents on the isle with all the bug killing sprays. I've never used any of them so I'm not sure how well they work, but it may be worth a try.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Lexygurl said:


> I work at Home Depot and we sell cat repellents on the isle with all the bug killing sprays. I've never used any of them so I'm not sure how well they work, but it may be worth a try.


The other question is: how bird-safe are the fumes from them?

I don't think a bad smell will keep a hungry stray out, though.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I know what it is like to lose a bird to a cat ..and it's awful !
but with spring loaded doors and all entry points safely sealed it has never happened again . I also have a huge rotty patrolling the yard and that by far has been the best defence at ground level anyway .


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Libis said:


> The other question is: how bird-safe are the fumes from them?
> 
> I don't think a bad smell will keep a hungry stray out, though.


Most of them actually have blood as a main ingredient. Maybe the smell repels them?


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

A lot of cat repellents from the store will work just fine. But please don't hurt the cat. It doesn't realize that its hurting you. It is just doing what comes naturally to it. Be careful with the repellents, as some people will sell harmful products. I must agree that the dog is a good way to get rid of the birds. 

Oddly enough, and you will hate me for it, our aviary is guarded by a cat. She has no interest in the birds, but wont let any other cats near. She sleeps on top of the aviary or in the tree. Guess that isn't an option for you.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

g_girl313 said:


> A lot of cat repellents from the store will work just fine. But please don't hurt the cat. It doesn't realize that its hurting you. It is just doing what comes naturally to it. Be careful with the repellents, as some people will sell harmful products. I must agree that the dog is a good way to get rid of the birds.


This is really kind of gross, but one possible organic repellent could be large dog urine or even poos from a larger cat. If the territory is "taken" sometimes it can make a border in the mind of the animals. I've heard of people using lion poop (I know that's kind of ridiculously hard to get lol) from cat sanctuaries to keep animals out of their gardens (plus it was ok fertilizer after it got old.)

I wonder if your local zoo or sanctuary could help you out?


----------



## pakistan (Jun 8, 2011)

i truly respect all the animals....your true that its not the cats fault,its his instinct to hunt down prey.

any ways thank you all for the replies... someone of them are truly really cruel but anyways 

wat ive decided to to is to go buy a NET this weekend....about 10 to 15 meters in length...i will raise the net through sticks hence covering all the possible areas from where the cat climbs the cat to come through....thts all hopefully it'll help alot and keep my birds safe


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

pakistan said:


> i truly respect all the animals....your true that its not the cats fault,its his instinct to hunt down prey.
> 
> any ways thank you all for the replies... someone of them are truly really cruel but anyways
> 
> wat ive decided to to is to go buy a NET this weekend....about 10 to 15 meters in length...i will raise the net through sticks hence covering all the possible areas from where the cat climbs the cat to come through....thts all hopefully it'll help alot and keep my birds safe


Secure that really well at the bottom or the kitty will go around/under it. Make sure they can't chew through it. My cats at home tend to chew things up like little dogs.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

A Net is not really that good an idea. It may keep the cats out, but make sure your birds cannot get their feet trapped in it or then it will just act as a trap to hold them for the cats


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> A Net is not really that good an idea. It may keep the cats out, but make sure your birds cannot get their feet trapped in it or then it will just act as a trap to hold them for the cats



Good point Quazar.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Quazar said:


> A Net is not really that good an idea. It may keep the cats out, but make sure your birds cannot get their feet trapped in it or then it will just act as a trap to hold them for the cats


It also may be a death trap for wild birds who land on it and get tangled. That, and it could hurt snakes. I know you don't want them in/around your loft, but at the same time--that would be a slow painful death that I wouldn't wish on anyone. Just 3 days ago we found a bull snake caught in a net around his belly (he slithered through a hole that was too small for his middle and it got all caught tight around him.) Poor guy seemed so thankful when we cut him free. And don't forget the service the little guys do in going down rat and mouse holes and eating up their babies.


----------



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

My remedy for cats,***** ,and possums, one word airsoft! It will sting enough that they will not come back, it is basically a bb gun that shoots plastic pellets, but to each is own


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

stowellka said:


> My remedy for cats,***** ,and possums, one word airsoft! It will sting enough that they will not come back, it is basically a bb gun that shoots plastic pellets, but to each is own


I bet that would work pretty well.


----------



## 1stbird24/7 (Jun 28, 2011)

The best thing that I found to work was a .22


----------



## Holy Roller (Feb 26, 2011)

*Electric Fence Device*

Can buy a elec fence device that will not kill, but will "zap the crap" out of cats. doesn't effect feathered animals : ). I have one at my fly in landing deck on my farmnyard.com coop. Elec fence devises are easily found on Ebay or google. Be the lasty time a cat visits your loft


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Holy Roller said:


> Can buy a elec fence device that will not kill, but will "zap the crap" out of cats. doesn't effect feathered animals : ). I have one at my fly in landing deck on my farmnyard.com coop. Elec fence devises are easily found on Ebay or google. Be the lasty time a cat visits your loft


I beg to differ somewhat. It's safe for birds _if they don't touch the poles._ I saw a hummingbird once who perched on an electric wire and looked over to the pole holding it up and licked the pretty yellow plastic holding the wire. Little guy was fried instantly. 
Probably safe for pigeons--I can't see them licking pretty yellow things as much as hummingbirds, but something to keep in the back of one's mind. I know electric fences work very well against cats.

(It's pretty rare in general to see birds get zapped. It's just a picture that's really impressed on my mind because I felt so bad about it when I saw him.)


----------



## Holy Roller (Feb 26, 2011)

*Zap the cats : 0*

If you hang/drape the wire strands and keep the "grounding plate/wire" (any metal that is grounded) back further than the footprint of birds, only larger animals will get zapped, even if they suck on the strand : ) . As long as the bird is not grounded while licking : ) , the electric will be harmless : ). The feed comes in pulses and requires that the shocked animal is grounded. My safety bobs at landing deck are plastic and the entrance is wood. The grounding plate is back on the landing deck where the cat's ass and feet are located. You'll never see the same cat twice : ) This pic does not show the electric or the safety bobs bot the platform is where the elec is.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Use the 'coleus canina' plant. It throws a smell that harasses the cats and dogs. It works well.


----------

